# Crocodile Tegu???



## beantickler (Jan 16, 2016)

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=560676

What in the world is this? I'm a fish and aquatic guy... Something like this would be right up my alley... Is this actually a Tegu and does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 16, 2016)

I wondered the same. I need a scientific name.


----------



## MutantKreeper (Jan 16, 2016)

Looks cool though, and could be something other than a tegu?


----------



## MutantKreeper (Jan 16, 2016)

http://www.iucnredlist.org/details/178328/0

http://www.dtsherpsinc.com/Crocodile-Tegu.html

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crocodilurus


----------



## viejo (Jan 16, 2016)

Really not too much info out there on these. I wonder what size they attain? Given the large range, it should not be too much of a problem to establish a captive breeding population. They almost appear to be a link between caiman lizards & tegus.


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 17, 2016)

The croc tegu, those guys look awesome... I'm sure about any info on them. But i would love to have one.. To me they are mini mes of the croc monitor


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks Mutantkeeper. They are teiids, same family as the tegu and Caiman Lizard. 

I wonder why not more common in the hobby unless it's because maintaining big clean water is a pain.


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey walter, i was told that they are not really selling on the market that why they are not common in the hobby. and the people who have them, they aren't really breeding them..


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Too bad. They look like the lochness monster.


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2016)

A $2500 price tag could explain the rarity. Plus caiman lizards look cooler and are a lot cheaper.


----------



## MutantKreeper (Jan 17, 2016)

Justin said:


> A $2500 price tag could explain the rarity. Plus caiman lizards look cooler and are a lot cheaper.



But croc tegus look unique


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes i agree, they are unique


----------

